# Payroll question



## Baller23 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi I was scheduled to clean carts on kronos but then my team leader told me to do cashier instead of cleaning carts. Does my payroll change up or is it a fixed rate at $15 an hour?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 13, 2020)

Fixed rate.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2020)

Baller23 said:


> Does my payroll change up


Nope that’s not gonna happen anytime soon


----------

